# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  البرنامج التدريبي (مارس - سبتمبر) 2019

## هبة على

البرنامج التدريبي (مارس - سبتمبر) 2019 
للإستفسار أو التسجيل:
https://goo.gl/sU4V5j

----------

